# Γυμνάσιο



## LoukasX

That's a question for English people. When I tried to translate  'γυμνασιο' in English, I saw that there are many options like gymnasium, junior high school or middle school. I would like someone explaine me which one of them is most widely used or what's their difference(if there is). Thank you in advance and sorry if I made any mistakes.


----------



## Scholiast

χαῖρετε, ὦρισοτοι

LoukasX asks "a question for English" people. It is not clear whether he means "English" or "English-speaking". In AmE, the answer is simple: "high school" covers it (i.e. from roughly age 12 to 18, up to university- or college-entrance for most folk).

In the UK and elsewhere in the English-speaking world it is more complicated. While "high school" will be universally understood, but the nearest precise equivalent to γυμνάσιο is "grammar school", a precise category defining the status of a school with selection by ability at entry, usually with a curricular emphasis on academic rather than practical subjects, and contrasted with "comprehensive", but a term usually out of favour for political reasons. Even more confusingly, some, especially older, schools have "High" or "Grammar" in their formal names (e.g. "Nottingham High School", "Worcester Royal Grammar School"). Even more confusingly, in AmE "school" on its own can mean "college"/"university". Most BrE speakers will simply say "school" - the context making it clear what stage is meant - and if a more precise definition is needed, can say "secondary" (in contrast with "primary", schools for children from 5-about 11 years old, and "tertiary", which means university or other places for young adults).

Σ


----------



## LoukasX

thank you for your help.


----------



## velisarius

_Γυμνάσιο _is equivalent to the first three years of secondary school. 

I don't think it has much in common with a British grammar school, which is selective (you have to pass an examination to enter one), and caters for students between the ages of 11 and 18.


----------



## Scholiast

@velisarius

Thank you for the correction. I had made the erroneous assumption that a Γυμνάσιο was equivalent to a German or other west European _Gymnasium.
_
Σ


----------



## LoukasX

velisarius. now it makes sense. thank you


----------



## Aelialicinia

Well in the  US  if a Greek speaker said:  "Ναι - τελειωσε το γυμνασιο."  - it would be understood to mean "Yes he/she graduated from high school."


----------



## Perseas

Aelialicinia said:


> Well in the  US  if a Greek speaker said:  "Ναι - τελειωσε το γυμνασιο."  - it would be understood to mean "Yes he/she graduated from high school."


Until the late 1970s "Γυμνάσιο" was from 12-18 (6 grades). So those who say "τελείωσα το Γυμνάσιο" may be today about 55 years old or more.


----------



## Aelialicinia

Probably at least 55 or more.


----------

